# Replacing seats after accident brings up decisions...



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Haven't posted here in awhile-but thought I would get some feedback. We need to replace the car seats because of an accident. (We are ok-just very sore and stuff. Got hit by a drunk driver with all 4 of us in the car.)

I have no idea what the vehicle will end up being. It was a Prius but if its totaled we are screwed because we can't afford a car payment right now. For now, they will be in my old Jeep Wrangler that had basic seats because we didn't use it much. 

DD1 is almost 7, 43 lbs, 46 inches tall and 16 inches from seat to shoulder.
DD2 is 4.5, 42 lbs, 40 inches tall and 13 inches from seat to shoulder. 

Since we had Britax Blvds to begin with, I am thinking we should stick with Britax in general, so his insurance company doesn't fight us? Plus, I have been very happy with them and they protected the girls perfectly in the crash. 

Some folks at car-seat.org mentioned the Britax Frontier. I worry about the side impact capabilities in a harness/booster though? But I guess DD1 is almost there for height/shoulder so I have to move up with her anyway? And DD2 has quite awhile before she really 'needs' to step up although the Frontier would be the only car seat we'd have to buy after this. 

I saw the Advocate which looks crazy protective but I am not sure how much space it takes up. Anyone have experience with it? Could I fit it in an older Wrangler? What about if the Prius is saved? 

Is there another brand/seat that is a harness/booster combo with hard core protection (and easy install! we are reaching latch limits and the Jeep has no latches anyway. I am adding the retrofit tether anchor at the dealership if they can find one) that anyone else would suggest I look at? 

Would you keep DD2 in a Convertible? So much reading out there about a neurotypical almost 5 year old being just as safe in a harness booster. They just don't look as solid online.

Any other thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## farmer (Mar 11, 2008)

*Hi!*

I would keep both kids harnessed as long as they fit height/weight. I'm planning to go with a Frontier as well, once my son outgrows his NextFit. I don't see the point in buying a convertible, if both kids are forward-facing. The Frontier will last you so much longer!  Good luck and I'm glad you're ok!


----------



## ballerina85 (Jan 15, 2014)

I would go with frontiers for both. No point to buy a convertible if you aren't planning to use them
Rear facing and your kids sound like they are passed that point  the frontiers are good because they will allow your kids to stay harnessed for a long time.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Harnessed ffing in a convertible car seat is no different than being in a harness in a harness to booster car seat. The difference comes when you convert out of the harness to booster mode.  The frontiers would be fantastic seats for you if the insurance will cover them. You won't need to buy another unless you want a backless booster down the road. If the insurance will only give you a set amount for the seats that is under the cost of the frontier, you can look into the Graco Nautilus/Argos or another lower cost harness to booster seat.


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a word on latch limits - i read very recently that, unless your car manual states otherwise, latch weight limits are 40lbs total, kid plus seat. I never realized they had such a small weight limit, and switched my almost 4yo's seat to use the belt path (he's probably 30-35lb and the seat is def more than 10). Obviously not relevant to your jeep, but for any potential other cars it would probably matter. 

I agree with the PP's, go with the Frontier. You'll get more life out of it since it can convert to a booster, and safety-wise is still on par with a convertible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

luckiest said:


> Just a word on latch limits - i read very recently that, unless your car manual states otherwise, latch weight limits are 40lbs total, kid plus seat. I never realized they had such a small weight limit, and switched my almost 4yo's seat to use the belt path (he's probably 30-35lb and the seat is def more than 10). Obviously not relevant to your jeep, but for any potential other cars it would probably matter.
> 
> I agree with the PP's, go with the Frontier. You'll get more life out of it since it can convert to a booster, and safety-wise is still on par with a convertible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's actually 65lbs, not 40. http://csftl.org/2014-latch-changes-dont-panic/


----------

